# Christian Bowhunters 3D is 3/12



## p&y finally (Feb 28, 2016)

Remember if you have never shot CBG you get to shoot for FREE! 
We'll be having our next shoot March 12th. 
For those unfamiliar with CBG, were one of the last true NON-profit clubs around. Our one and only goal is to spread the word of God thru Archery. Now, don't get scared, nobody is going to whomp you over the head with a Bible  were just like any other shoot but you will find some scripture at each stake. ALL proceeds from our shoots goes back into the Archery community. Please come out and support a great cause as well as have more fun than you can stand! We're here FOR you, if anyone has questions, concerns or suggestions please by all means let one of us know. 
Thanks and we look forward to seeing Ya'll Saturday 3/12


----------



## dirttracker84 (Feb 29, 2016)

Directions from the Thomson area please...


----------



## fulltime (Feb 29, 2016)

283 Old Starrsville Road, Covington, GA  30014 
from thomson
I-20 west to hwy 142  exit 93   take left go to hwy 278 take left go about 1-2 miles; turn right

 on Elks Club Road (across bridge) at the red light. Go approximately 3 miles and turn right onto Starrsville
Road; go about 1-2 miles and take right on Old Starrsville Road (dirt road) go about 1/4mile shoot on the right.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 29, 2016)

The wanner will be there. Its a great place to shoot. Probably do me some good getting thumped over the head with a Bible. The more the better.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks, will plan on trying to make it...


----------



## Reynolds family (Mar 4, 2016)

We would love to have you at Refuge Archery this Saturday.We are also a non profit Club.We started the Achery ministry Last November and we have had a great response.We are part of the NEGC and that is our mission field.We are based at Maysville Baptist Church come check us out this Saturday.Bringing people to Christ one arrow at a time.Thats what we stand on.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 6, 2016)

Www.cbg.faithweb.com for info. Only 6 days away!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 7, 2016)

What is the earliest a group can shoot we would like to also shoot another tournament in the afternoon or vise versa.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 9, 2016)

8am-2pm
Somebody should be there a little before 8 though. We will do all we can to get you started early as possible. Hope to see you Saturday!


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't wait.  Our group is planning on being there.  Always a great shoot.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sounds great we are planning on being there at 8 then so we can also make the other shoot also,thanks for allowing us to do so.And this will be our first time at cbg.See you Saturday Ronald


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 12, 2016)

on my way


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 12, 2016)

CBG always has a great shoot. Like em so much I tried to shoot it without much sleep. Didn't work out well but I shot most of them. Thanks guys !


----------



## fulltime (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks you Lee, for coming out.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 12, 2016)

it was great shoot.  lots of close up shots with 14's in play shot with the 3d man, strick and a ryan from auburn.....alabama  he shot lights out on unknown and butch shot lights out on known.  just too bad he had an "oops" on the monkey   I was doing ok on target 8, but got tired and started shooting high...it was downhill from there  see yuz guys next time


----------



## dirttracker84 (Mar 12, 2016)

We had a awesome time for our first shoot with y'all, course was set-up very good we will be back .Thanks


----------



## EagleEye3D (Mar 12, 2016)

Had a great time as usual. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 3darcher (Mar 12, 2016)

Yep, had a fellow come all the way from auburn, Alabama. Beautiful day spent with a fun group. Old geez was rolling up 14s on the first half.


----------

